# erro instalando grub

## Pionerito

estoy instalando un gentoo a palo y me esta dando un bateo al querer instalar el grub

GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 3072K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd0,1)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found

grub>

parece que no encuentra el stage 1, tendre que copiarlo para ahi y tratar nuevamente

----------

## edgar_uriel84

En la documentación de Gentoo viene como solucionar eso, suerte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pionerito

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> En la documentación de Gentoo viene como solucionar eso, suerte :D

 

esto es lo que tengo en mi grub.conf, el error anterior era porque le estaba pasando mal la particion, ahora me entra al grub pero no me quiere cargar el gentoo, me da otro error 15, 

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Mi Gentoo Inflador

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

tittle=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader   +1

Que me puede faltar.....

----------

## Piccoro

Mira en este link, quizas te ayude.....

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

Saludos.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Piccoro wrote:*   

> Mira en este link, quizas te ayude.....
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
> 
> Saludos.

 

Ahora me pincha el grub pero en la pantalla del inicio me sale Gentoo solamente y yo tengo XP tambien pero lo mas extranno es que cuando entro por gentoo me sale windows, esto me tiene loco, no se que hacer y he consultado errores de grub asi que no se

gracias por su time....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> Ahora me pincha el grub pero en la pantalla del inicio me sale Gentoo solamente y yo tengo XP tambien pero lo mas extranno es que cuando entro por gentoo me sale windows, esto me tiene loco, no se que hacer y he consultado errores de grub asi que no se
> 
> gracias por su time....

 

¿?

No entiendo que es lo que quisiste decir con eso. Cual es exactamente el problema?

Salud!

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Como se puede ver, tienes comentaado tu imagen, de splash, ya qué dices que tienes instalado windows XP, ¿cúal instalaste primero?, allí ves, en donde sale: (hd0,5) eso es sobre tus particiones, en el manual de gentoo, te da una idea para que te guies como configurarla, además si tu windows tiene (hd0,0) tu imagen no debería ser (hd0,0) ni estar comentada, y tu partición root, tampoco deberia ser (hd0,5) o depende de como particionaste, espero te sirva de algo, y lee bien la guía de gentoo que allí sale como puedes basarte.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   Ahora me pincha el grub pero en la pantalla del inicio me sale Gentoo solamente y yo tengo XP tambien pero lo mas extranno es que cuando entro por gentoo me sale windows, esto me tiene loco, no se que hacer y he consultado errores de grub asi que no se
> 
> gracias por su time.... 
> 
> ¿?
> ...

 

Deja explicarme bien, yo tenia XP instalado en esa pc en la particion /dev/sda1, instale gentoo  en 

dev/sda2  tengo la raiz

dev/sda5 es la swap

dev/sda6  es la particion boot

El problema es que el Grub me sale solamente la opcion de entrar por gentoo y cuando hago esto entro a windows, como puedo arreglar esto, gracias por tu tiempo, espero haberme explicado bien....

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*    *Pionerito wrote:*   Ahora me pincha el grub pero en la pantalla del inicio me sale Gentoo solamente y yo tengo XP tambien pero lo mas extranno es que cuando entro por gentoo me sale windows, esto me tiene loco, no se que hacer y he consultado errores de grub asi que no se
> 
> gracias por su time.... 
> 
> ¿?
> ...

 

Ok, bueno sería que nos dijeras exactamente como esta tu archivo menu.list (o grub.conf) así poder saber, si te sale el error 15 de Grub pues las únicas dos opciones están en la documentación de Gentoo que te pase y también te paso Piccoro, así que a releer ese texto si te sale un error de los listados ahí. De momento revisa tu opción de default y que tus opciones de Grub estén tituladas correctamente. Otra cosa curiosa, no sé con exactitud pero sospecho que como /boot NO es partición primaria te esta dando problemas para entrar a Gentoo, ojalá alguien confirme eso.

----------

## esteban_conde

Revisa el archivo /etc/fstab pudiera ser que no esten bien llamadas las particiones y/o los puntos de montaje.

Despues creo aunque nunca he usado genkernel que real_root=/dev/sda6 deberia ser /dev/sda2 que es la raiz de tu sistema.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Revisa el archivo /etc/fstab pudiera ser que no esten bien llamadas las particiones y/o los puntos de montaje.
> 
> Despues creo aunque nunca he usado genkernel que real_root=/dev/sda6 deberia ser /dev/sda2 que es la raiz de tu sistema.

 

este es mi fstab

/dev/sda6               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

mi grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Mi Gentoo Inflador

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

tittle=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

mi menu.lst

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Mi Gentoo Inflador

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

tittle=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Ahora que miro bien esto me di cuenta que real_root=  en uno tengo sd6 y en otro tengo sda2  a lo mejor el error era por eso...espero que que sea eso...

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Revisa el archivo /etc/fstab pudiera ser que no esten bien llamadas las particiones y/o los puntos de montaje.
> 
> Despues creo aunque nunca he usado genkernel que real_root=/dev/sda6 deberia ser /dev/sda2 que es la raiz de tu sistema.

 

mi grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Mi Gentoo Inflador

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192  real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

tittle Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader   +1

menu.lst

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Mi Gentoo Inflador

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192  real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

tittle Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader   +1

Esto es lo que tengo de configuracion, ahora no me da ningun error, lo que pasa es que el grub no me muestra la opcion de entrar por Windows, solo muestra la opcion de entrar por gentoo y cuando entro por gentoo, me entra a Windows no entiendo nada de nada, espero que alguien me ayude a arreglar esto, gracias por su tiempo......

----------

## esteban_conde

/boot/grub/menu.lst es un enlace a /boot/grub/grub.conf o debe de serlo, los dos archivos deberian coincidir punto por punto pues al modificar uno se modifica el otro.

Deberias tenerlo asi:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ls -l /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 549 dic 20 19:26 /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 jul 25  2008 /boot/grub/menu.lst -> grub.conf
> 
> 

 

El titulo de gentoo "que sea sin espacios" Mi_gentoo_inflador o gentoo (a secas quedaria bien), aunque no estoy muy seguro nunca se me ha ocurrido poner un identificador con espacios y pudiera ser que grub no soporte esas florituras propias de W$.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

El títlulo del menú (lo digo por experiencia personal) puede contener espacios. El problema debe ser como dice Esteban que menu.lst no es un enlace simbólico a grub.conf.

Salud!

----------

## afkael

quizá te sirva ésto..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-707469-highlight-.html

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

No te aparece pq creo que has hecho una falta. Has puesto:

TITTLE WINDOWS

Nos pasa a todos eso (si el error persiste lee la documentación de cabo a rabo).

----------

## Pionerito

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> No te aparece pq creo que has hecho una falta. Has puesto:
> 
> TITTLE WINDOWS
> 
> Nos pasa a todos eso (si el error persiste lee la documentación de cabo a rabo).

 

me faltaria title=wins

----------

## Pionerito

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> No te aparece pq creo que has hecho una falta. Has puesto:
> 
> TITTLE WINDOWS
> 
> Nos pasa a todos eso (si el error persiste lee la documentación de cabo a rabo).

 

este es mi grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Mi Gentoo Inflador

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192  real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

tittle Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

este es mi grub.conf con algunos cambios que le hice pero todavia no logro que me levante gentoo, solo me levanta wins, en el grub me muestra la opcion de entrar por gentoo pero cuando lo hago me entra a wins, se le ocurre alguna idea a alguien...gracias por su tiempo...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cuantos discos rígidos tiene esa pc? De haber mas de uno, cual es le contenido de /boot/grub/device.map?

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 

 

Vamos a analizar eso de arriba, para que funcione tal cual esta tienes que tener en /boot un enlace contra si mismo asi: ln -sf . boot  pues si no es de esa forma (hd0,5) no contendrá ningun directorio /boot.

Tal que (hd0,5)/boot no existiria y por tanto no va a encontrar el kernel en esa particion.

Si no me he explicado bien hazme repetir lo que no entiendas, es muy sencillo pero fácil de liarse.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Cuantos discos rígidos tiene esa pc? De haber mas de uno, cual es le contenido de /boot/grub/device.map?
> 
> Salud!

 

esto es lo que tengo ahi

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kernel (hd0,5)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2  
> 
> Vamos a analizar eso de arriba, para que funcione tal cual esta tienes que tener en /boot un enlace contra si mismo asi: ln -sf . boot  pues si no es de esa forma (hd0,5) no contendrá ningun directorio /boot.
> 
> Tal que (hd0,5)/boot no existiria y por tanto no va a encontrar el kernel en esa particion.
> ...

 

hice eso cd /mnt/gentoo/boot

ln -sf  y ahora me da un error 26 voy a ver que es este error, gracias por tu tiempo de todas formas..

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> /mnt/gentoo/boot 

 

Deduzco que /mnt/gentoo/boot es (hd0,5) pero creo recordar que a traves de fstab /dev/sda6(O sea (hd0,5)) lo montas en /boot ¿estoy en lo cierto?.

Por cierto el comando es una vez que estes en el punto de montaje de /dev/sda6 "ln -sf . boot" ojo al "." punto. y sin comillas.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /mnt/gentoo/boot  
> 
> Deduzco que /mnt/gentoo/boot es (hd0,5) pero creo recordar que a traves de fstab /dev/sda6(O sea (hd0,5)) lo montas en /boot ¿estoy en lo cierto?.
> 
> Por cierto el comando es una vez que estes en el punto de montaje de /dev/sda6 "ln -sf . boot" ojo al "." punto. y sin comillas.

 

me dio este error, tengo que quitar lo que habia hecho anteriormente (ln -sf), pero no se como hacerlo

ln -sf . boot

ln: accessing `boot': Too many levels of symbolic links

livecd boot # 

Dejame hacerte una pregunta el grub yo lo puedo instalar en la particion que quiera

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Dejame hacerte una pregunta el grub yo lo puedo instalar en la particion que quiera

 

Si, si que puedes pero la particion deberas montarla en el directorio /boot

 *Quote:*   

> ln -sf . boot
> 
> ln: accessing `boot': Too many levels of symbolic links
> 
> livecd boot #

 

Me temo que tienes errores de concepto todavia, deduzco de livecd boot# que estas creando el enlace desde el directorio /boot del liveCD y te da error de que ya esta creado, debes hacerlo dentro del directorio donde montes el /boot de tu disco duro.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Dejame hacerte una pregunta el grub yo lo puedo instalar en la particion que quiera 
> 
> Si, si que puedes pero la particion deberas montarla en el directorio /boot
> 
>  *Quote:*   ln -sf . boot
> ...

 

como hago eso..... no entiendo muy bien lo que dices....

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> este es mi fstab
> 
> /dev/sda6 /boot ext3 noauto,noatime 1 2
> 
> /dev/sda2 / ext3 noatime 0 1
> ...

 

Si no has cambiado las particiones de sitio desde que pusiste el fstab de arriba, para hacer un enlace como el que nos ocupa es:

1º)Arrancamos con un liveCD y creamos un directorio de montaje ejemplo: mkdir arranque

2º)Montamos /dev/sda6 en arranque: mount /dev/sda6 arranque

3º)Nos situamos en arranque: cd arranque

4º)Creamos el enlace: ln -sf . boot

5º)Desmontamos arranque: umount arranque

Reiniciar y a ver si funciona grub.

Los comandos anteriores tienes que correrlos como root o con sudo.

----------

## Pionerito

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*   este es mi fstab
> 
> /dev/sda6 /boot ext3 noauto,noatime 1 2
> 
> /dev/sda2 / ext3 noatime 0 1
> ...

 

mira lo que sale, como puedo quitar un link simbolico

livecd ~ # mkdir arranque

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda6 arranque

livecd ~ # cd arranque

livecd arranque #  ln -sf . boot

ln: accessing `boot': Too many levels of symbolic links

livecd arranque #

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ln: accessing `boot': Too many levels of symbolic links
> 
> 

 

pues lo que ocurre es que existe un link igual que el que queremos hacer y por tanto es innecesario.

Por cierto ¿no consigues todavia que arranque gentoo? es que se me ocurren ideas como que instales grub en un disquete a ver si desde ahi arranca y de esa forma ir poco a poco aislando el problema.

si te decides a hacerlo creo que tendras abundante informacion en google, en su dia lo hice pero si tuviera que volver a hacerlo tendria que buscar de nuevo.

suerte.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para borrar el enlace simbólico a . que se llama boot:

```
rm boot
```

Dificilísimo...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Para borrar el enlace simbólico a . que se llama boot: 

 

No hace falta borrarlo, es que crei que no estaba creado y por eso no encontraba el kernel pero si esta creado, no hace falta hacer nada y es necesario que exista en el caso de Pionerito.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Para borrar el enlace simbólico a . que se llama boot:  
> 
> No hace falta borrarlo, es que crei que no estaba creado y por eso no encontraba el kernel pero si esta creado, no hace falta hacer nada y es necesario que exista en el caso de Pionerito.

 

Perdón Esteban   :Embarassed: 

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Perdón Esteban  

 

No tiene importancia hombre   :Laughing: 

----------

